
Amazon's Hot New Item: Its Data Center - terpua
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/A/AMAZON_WEB_SERVICES?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2008-02-02-01-12-48
======
brk
An interesting article, although nothing really new if you've been following
AWS for a while.

The part I just don't get though is the mentality that having core systems in-
house is a "liability". Yes, you do need to understand servers, load-
balancers, network designs, etc to do this in-hosue. I've been bitten too many
times by vendors that have their thumbs up their ass on even simple things. 12
hours to restore 100MB of data (after an email ticketing back-and-forth volley
that rivaled a Wimbledon match). Servers being hastily shut-down with no
notice. 90 minutes for a managed services provider to add a firewall rule to
block an (admittedly juvenile) DoS/bot-gone-bad. And, I could go on.

I just seems to me that if your core business hinges on your servers being
available and on-line, you should be a little less removed from that
operation.

